# Calf born with front feet that has not straightened out.



## kyfred

Had a calf born 10 days ago and it was huge. The front feet still has not straightened to where the calf can walk. He is walking on the tips and the front of his toes and then they buckle under. The Vet has put splints on the legs for a couple of days then we took them off. Put them back on today for a few more days to try to stretch the tendons to where the toes will be where they are supposed to be so the calf can walk. The days the splints were off I have been flexing the front (ankles) and applying pressure to try to help stretch the tendons. I guess you could call it a little physical therapy.

Any one have any ideas?


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

We had a calf one time with contracted tendons and he finally got straightened out after several weeks. We also had one that didn't. Wish you the best. Mike


----------



## hay&holsteins

Sometimes we've used PVC pipe cut in two pieces and held on with tape. Hopefully in a couple days they should straighten out anyways.


----------



## ontario hay man

Try tetracycline. Talk to the vet to see how much. Its been a long time since we had one im pretty sure thats what did the trick. I just checked. Thats what we used but make sure it is iv because im is useless. Also give him a shot of selenium if you havent yet. Never had a problem since I used it. Also my vet is very against wrapping the legs he says it slows the progress by supporting the weakness. But definitely get the tetracycline in him just ask vet how much or get him to do it. Good luck.


----------



## mlappin

ontario hay man said:


> Also my vet is very against wrapping the legs he says it slows the progress by supporting the weakness. But definitely get the tetracycline in him just ask vet how much or get him to do it. Good luck.


Used to have that problem once in a great while when we had the holsteins, almost always grew out of it on their own. If they didn't we always had people looking for cheap calfs and since they were practically always the bull calfs we were going to get rid of them regardless since the herd was AI.


----------



## R Ball

Hope it works out Fred.


----------



## Nitram

Had this twice. First time used splint never straightened. This year January let nature take it's course it straightened out. Big cow big bull calf. as long as he can nurse no problem he'll taste fine  Good luck Fred


----------



## kyfred

Been busy at work and with the farm work with the calf taking several hours working with him this week. The vet had us take pvc pipe cut it in half then towel between the pvc and the leg then duct tape to try to get the feet straightened to where they are supposed to be. After taking them off still couldn't straighten feet so longer splints with pvc on backs of the legs then also added to the front then duct taped the toes to the pvc on the front to pull them forward. Second shot of BosE also. Was still walking on knees. Vet came back and took some gutter downspout flattened out then cut and shaped to fit the back side from above the knee to back of toes then added the shorter splints to the front to pull toes forward. I took the splints off to change the towels and the toes line up where they are supposed to be going to keep on a couple more days then I will take off the splints and see what happens. Calf is nursing good and can walk with stiff legs and looks better. Hopefully things will get better. The calf is two weeks old today and is heavier than when he was born. I ask the vet about the tetracycline shot and he said he didn't think it would work right now that his tendons were too badly contracted. Will let you all know what happens.


----------



## kyfred

Just to update you all. Our calf with the toes that were turned back. We tried everything tetracycline through IV , splints. We ended up having to put calf in stahl and start bottle feeding. Through using the splints the toes straightened a lot but not enough. Our Vet was here yesterday and said the tendons need to be cut to where his toes are straightened out then back with the splints for a few days. The calf looks fine and is gaining weight but he can't keep his toes from buckling.


----------



## kyfred

Update on our calf with the toes that were turned back. The calf is making progress. He can stand, walk, and run on the tips of his toes. He is much better and is growing. I can push his ankles back to where the toes are in what would be in a normal position. The vet was passing by Friday and stopped and watched him and said the position of the toes are looking much better and he would hold off on cutting the tendons. He said if the calf continues to improve like he did in the last week he may not have to cut the tendons. Things are starting to look up for the calf.


----------



## Nitram

great news Fred. As he gains weight it should help strech them out mine this yr took under 4 weeks but it was colder and think that also slows progress down I know it takes me longer in the winter lol


----------



## Vol

Fred sent me a youtube video of the calf this evening.....it is really getting around great and there is no doubt that it will recover.....really nice framed calf.

Regards, Mike


----------



## kyfred

The calf is doing fine. Toes are straight, he is walking and running like nothing was ever wrong, and he is gaining weight.


----------



## Tim/South

kyfred said:


> The calf is doing fine. Toes are straight, he is walking and running like nothing was ever wrong, and he is gaining weight.


That is great news. Glad the little feller pulled through.

Good job.


----------



## Swordfish7769

My in-laws had a similar situation and they had given up and were going to take him to Purdue to have him looked at. Same situation, big bull calf and was walking on his knees. They had a neighbor come by and he deals a lot with holsteins and said it was a selenium deficiency. I am not 100% on that, but pretty confident thats what it was. After getting the shot he was around and walking and recovered 100%.

I know you said he is better, but just wanted to pass the info. Glad he is better.

Kris


----------



## kyfred

Swordfish7769 I bought a tape to measure the calf to calculate or I think it looks like a estimate on the weight and the calf weighs approx 190 lbs. If you could see him doesn't look like he ever had any problem. Also the vet had me to give the calf two selenium shots.


----------



## kyfred

Calf is doing great. Gaining weight no problems walking.


----------



## kyfred

Just a little update . You would never know anything was wrong with our calf when he was born. He weighs approx 275 to 300 lbs. Big pet LoL


----------



## Supa Dexta

Bumping this for future searches, but we have had issues with this ourselves this spring, and we attribute it to the cows not getting enough mineral over the long, cold winter we had. We also find it can cause the calves to be slower and sort of dumb for the first few days. Which makes it a pain trying to get them to suck, and started quickly.

We actually had more trouble with our mature cows calving than our heifers. All were bred to big charolais or simmental bulls, but they all calved out fine. The heifers were fed better and their calves got the jump on life. So we'll be putting in the extra effort to ensure they get mineral supplement, because the last thing you want to be doing in the middle of winter is dealing with dumb/slow calves, or worse yet - dead calves. (cows had good hay or silage, but heifers also got grain and mineral)


----------

